# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Oyama colour for Cichlas

## Kiaros

Hi all, just started keeping some PB, what colour oyama is the best for them?

Thanks!

----------


## barmby

What's PB btw?

----------


## jemswira

It should be Peacock Bass isn't it?

----------


## stormhawk

Black I guess, for Oyama backing.

----------

